# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > گفتگو: قلم صوتي هوشمند کتابخوان چگونه کار ميکند ؟

## MohsenB

با سلام به همه

شايد ديده باشيد که جديدا کتابهايي وجود دارند ( مخصوصا قرآن ) که به همراه آنها يک قلم هوشمند عرضه ميشود . 
کار اين قلم اين است که وقتي آن را روي قسمتي از صفحه آن کتاب قرار مي دهيد از آن محلي که با قلم اشاره شده شروع به خواندن مي کند .

سوال من اين است که روش شناسايي محل اشاره شده چطور است؟
توضيح اينکه درون نوک اين قلم يک ديود فرستنده مادون فرمزي وجود دارد که مثل يک فلشر چشمک ميزند و در کنار آن يک لوله باريک قرار دارد که ته آن مشخص نيست .

باتشکر از همه

----------


## SEZAR.CO

کسی نمی دونه

----------


## hamid-nic

البته من از نزدیک این نمونه ها ندیدم اما میشه از بکاربردن سنس های هوشمند در خود برگ قرآن و شناسایی مکان از طریق همون گیرنده که در قلم وجود داره استفاده کرد . همچنین در سطوح بالاتر میشه از پردازش تصویر هم استفاده کرد .

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

این قرآن ها یا کتاب های آموزشی در 2 زینک چاپ میشه.یک زینک برای خود نوشته ها و محتوای کتاب و زینک دیگر برای سیستم رمز گذاری .در واقع کل کتاب مورد نظر بخش بندی شده و دارای شاخص هستش و این شاخص به صورت گرید(نقاط) نامرئی هستش. سیستم خواندن هم در قلم ها با پردازش تصویر هستش البته این روش مشکلات تهیه زینک نامرئی و سنکرون ساختن آن با فایل صوتی وجود داره .مدلی دیگری از این نوع قلم وجود داره ساخت کشور ژاپن هستش که همه ocr و هم tts داره یعنی کتاب های معمولی رو میخونه.

----------


## SEZAR.CO

من فکر کنم توی هر صفه یسری اطلاعات  نوشته شده(بصورت خطی وستونی)
که هر وقت کاربر قلم می گیره روی یه کلمه قلم از روی سطر وستون میره تو حافضش بعد می خونه

----------

